# Revell 1/32 scale P-38 Instructions needed



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Would any one have a copy of revells 1/32 scale P-38 instructions any issue, A photo copy would be fine.


----------



## Jager (May 28, 2013)

*RE P-38 Instructions*

_Hi there, I've got a copy of the P-38J instructions 
which I could scan for you._


----------

